# Mate Needed



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Need a second mate for bottom fishing, some trolling, and ocasional trips to the rigs. Only a day or two a week right now. More after June 1. The boat is a 65 ft. charter boat carring usually 10 to 20 people. We run out of Destin Harbor. Will train right person. If you don't want to do things right (you have a problem showing up and being on time, taking direction, properly venting and releasing fish, being polite, not cursing in front of customers, cleaning fish and the boat, etc.), save your time and mine and do not respond. 
If you want to work on a fun boat, make money, go on crew and guest only fun trips, and learn seamanship and fishing skills, email me at [email protected].
:usaflag


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

What boat?


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Tradewinds. May lead to occasional work on the other boats I run, if desired.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

sounds like a really good opportunity for someone


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Someone needs to jump on that offer.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That sounds like a great opportunity for a newbie to learn about offshore fishing and get some seatime under their belt.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Is this the tradewinds @ olin marler charters.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Forwarded to my son. He might be interested.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. Busy weekend. Yes it is the Tradewinds at the Olin Marler dock. It is still at that dock and some booking is through their office, however it is no longer owned them. Thanks for all the interest and email. I'll start answering / interviewing tomorrow.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I sent you a pm yesterday, did you get it?


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Email sent. Very interested.


----------



## T W (May 20, 2008)

Bringing this one back up. You can still contact Capt. Walker or myself @ [email protected]

Capt. Brian Howard


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sent an email awhile back. Didn't get a reply though. 

I would like to be considered for the job.

Thanks, Ben.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think BradK is working on the Trade Winds right now. Can't think of a better guy to work with then him. 

I worked on the Olin Marler boats (Gentle Winds, Gulf Winds) for a couple of seasons, made good money, caught a bunch of fish, had a good time. Memories...


----------

